# Help with getting pregnant while breastfeeding



## scorpyogini (May 12, 2008)

Hi Mamas,

Does anyone have any suggestions for getting pregnant while breastfeeding? My son is almost 18 months and I have only gotten one period since he was born. We would like to have another child and get pregnant soon but I don't want to stop BFing him. Right now, he only nurses three times a day and I don't think I'm making that much milk. Any advice or experience share would be greatly appreciated!!::


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I would start temping and charting so you can learn wht your cycles are like.
When was the last time you had AF?
There is a TTC while Nursing thread over in the TTC forum... you should join.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

nightwean. With both of my sons, as soon as I quit nursing them before about 4-5a.m., my period came back after a month or two. With DS1, it was about 14 months, DS2 more like 16. I definitely started ovulating right around that time as well.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with night weening... that is certainly the first step to getting fertility back on track. Im not sure the exact number of hours, 6 or 8 or whatever but once your body is going through that long on a regular basis without feeding, most of the time the fertility begins to return (not always, and not always back to normal, but it is a start!)


----------



## Simply Mama (Dec 9, 2009)

One thing you can do, is take B6 (or better yet a B complex) to help lower your prolactin levels. It's that hormone that keeps you from ovulating regularly while nursing. You can start with 50 or 100 mg and see if it helps.

It doesn't sound like he's nursing too much though at this point. Some women say they have a dip in supply with B6 though, so I guess you'd have to watch and see if it makes your low supplly even worse.

There are some other "natural" remedies like Vitex and Maca that some say help, so you could google those, if you are interested in trying that.

You didn't say when your last AF was. If it was recent then I'd suggest charting ovulation signs and maybe use some OPKS to see if you can pinpoint ovulation and then see how long your LP is and whether it is of a healthy length to sustain a pregnancy. Many women have very short LP(4-6 days) when their cycles first return and it can cause low progesterone and lead to a m/c if one does manage to conceive. I've experienced this first hand so it's something to consider.

Good Luck.


----------

